# I'm getting a 92 Maxima



## Dimava (Dec 9, 2003)

I just got my permit, and i'll be getting my license in may, my aunt just told me that she'll give me her 92 Maxima. She said that her daughter bought a new car and left that one for her, but my aunt doesn't drive and doesnt plan on it so she'll give it to me.

The only problem is that it has problems starting, she said that all it needs is a new battery, but im not sure if that could be the only solution for it. Could there be other things wrong with the car to give it trouble starting?

The car is currently stock, I haven't seen it myself yet but I know that its champeign colored. Since its stock I think I should get a body kit and stuff to make it look nicer, but I dont know I need a little advise on this part.

Now as far as an audio system, I think it has the Stock Bose system but im not positive. I want to spend about 1000 on a system so any tips as to what I should get?

I dont know much about cars but I wanna learn.

Thanks,

Dimava


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Welcome to the Maxima community...

If it has problems starting, there is a huge list of things that could be wrong. Start with the simple things and then move onto the bigger problems. A lot of your serious questions can be answered by the guys on Maxima.org. There aren't too many 3rd gen maxima guys on this site, but feel free to ask here as well.

As far as sound is concerned, it all depends on what fits and what you're lookin for. Spend some time in the audio section and you'll learn a lot about stereo stuff in general. Especially brands to trust and brands to avoid.

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey bro.. 
well i own a 3rd gen also and the best place to go and find stuff out is Maxima.org that were i am always at!! and like crap load of other ppl! go there and i will keep an eye out for you. :cheers:


----------

